# LGB - Track Planning and Technical Guide Book



## Morgar (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi, 





I recently purchased the book "Track Planning and Technical Guide" (LGB# 0028E, copyright 1987 by the author Robert Munzing). I think the book is very good! When you look at the track plans, there is an inventory list (usually in the red grid box) giving you what track is needed to build the plan. 





The question is - from the inventory list in the red grid box, how do I determine where in the layout the track inventory is used? I know some of the track is obvious and some is not. 





For example: on page 57, titled "2-Track Pike in an Attic" there is 1 (one) 10070 sectional track listed, which according to LGB is 75mm long. Where on the layout is it used since the layout is not labeled? 
Is there a way to determine where the inventory is used/placed on the plan?







Any comments/suggestions would be appreciated! 






Best regards, 





Michael


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

When you look at the plans, look for odd length pieces. These are usually put in to make a connection where the track does not quite connect to close a loop or a siding. 

For instance let's take your 75mm track. A standard length of straight track is (I think) 300mm or about 1 foot. The 75mm track is about 3 inches. So look on the plan for a piece of track that is about 1/4 the length of the other pieces. I do not think the exact placement is critical as long as it is in the straight track where needed. So when you are assembling the track, just put them in where needed. I found a few of each odd length made laying track a lot easier and gave smoother running. 

Hope this helps.


----------

